# Brackets (minus the terminal jogs) in Sibelius



## tarantulis (Oct 18, 2018)

I want to implement the more modern-looking brackets that don't include their usual terminal jogs (I don't know what the proper name for them is).







Sibelius seems to only have the option for traditional braces, brackets, and sub-brackets. Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## resound (Oct 18, 2018)

Check out this post - http://www.rpmseattle.com/of_note/no-frills-straight-simple-system-brackets-in-sibelius/

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## tarantulis (Oct 18, 2018)

resound said:


> Check out this post - http://www.rpmseattle.com/of_note/no-frills-straight-simple-system-brackets-in-sibelius/
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?



Bingo. Danke!


----------

